# where do you buy your tweezers?



## don (Nov 29, 2011)

Im looking for a pair of tweezers, last night for the first time I split up some dhg and dwarf baby tears and attempted to use standard tweezers I had at home and what a chore that was. they didnt grip the plants properly and were too short, my hand was getting too close to the substrate to do it properly or precisely since theyre only 3 or 4" long. 

thanks, Don


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Big Al's has some tweezers that are like 18" long or something.
But they were about $20 I think.

I'd love to find a similar pair that aren't quite so dear.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

My planting tools:

Curved-Tip Scissors - 10"

Straight-Tip Forceps - 10.5" 

Curved-Tip Forceps - 10.5"

Actually I bought my curved forceps off ebay, but I can tell they are the same manufacturer as the Underwater Treasures ones even though they came in an Chinese text labled package.

So for $33 you could by the set, which I use many times a week. Or you could skip on the straight forceps and get away for $23.


----------



## don (Nov 29, 2011)

I ended up going by big als and picking up a pair for 9.99, the straight tip ones, What are the advantages of straight vs the curved? I was using the straights last night hoping I could just grasp the stems of plants and push them into my florite and have them stay but when removing the tweezers and exiting the florite the plants would follow lol.. Had to use my hands to keep it down while using the tweezers, need some more practice I guess!


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c6656/p17654454.html

I've only dealt with this store once, and it was a good experience for me. Fast shipping, reasonable prices.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

don said:


> What are the advantages of straight vs the curved? I was using the straights last night hoping I could just grasp the stems of plants and push them into my florite and have them stay but when removing the tweezers and exiting the florite the plants would follow lol.


That's why I got the curved ones.


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

I stopped by the Mississauga Flea Market today, and there is a booth just inside the rear entrance that sells used tools. I have purchased 6"-7" surgical scissors there, curved, offset and straight. I haven't personally asked about tweezers, but judging by the amount of stuff they have, I am sure they would carry them. 
At $3 a pair for the scissors, although a little shorter than the ones marketed directly to the aquarium hobby, they are very affordable, and good quality. I'll check next week if they have tweezers. I need a good pair for planting.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Princess Auto has some as well. I saw it in a flyer they sent me a few months ago. IIRC was something like $3.99 (I could be wrong on the price) for stainless. Sayal Electronics has it as well. I've never spent time looking in LFS's for tweezers/cutters before but feel that in such stores the prices may be jacked up as a 'specialty' item when most stainless will do.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Active Surplus downtown often has long tweezers as well.


----------



## mkblitz (Oct 12, 2011)

if you are ghetto like me, use disposable chopsticks.


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> Active Surplus downtown often has long tweezers as well.


Active surplus FTW. That place is awesome, but was better before the store moved.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

mkblitz said:


> if you are ghetto like me, use disposable chopsticks.


Ghetto, aaaaand skilled in eating Asian food takeout.


----------



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

I didn't even think about using chopstick  I have some metal one at home. On a serious note, I just order the tweezer and scissor on ebay around 15$ for both and free shipping.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Nomo said:


> I just order the tweezer and scissor on ebay around 15$ for both and free shipping.


link please ?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Big Als:

Curved-Tip Scissors - 10"

Straight-Tip Forceps - 10.5" 

Curved-Tip Forceps - 10.5"

Ebay:

10" 25.5cm Aquarium (Curve) Scissors

10.5" 27cm Aquarium (Straight) Tweezers

10.5" 27cm Aquarium (Curve) Tweezers


----------



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

Will. linked them all, I got it from that exact seller.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Nomo said:


> Will. linked them all, I got it from that exact seller.


Me too. I also picked up some Glass Drop Checkers.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

And the shipping is REALLY free ?

How long did they take to arrive ?


----------



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

They said give and take around 2 weeks on the shipping info. But they are on chinese new year holiday so orders might be a little behind.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

HOWsMom said:


> And the shipping is REALLY free ?
> 
> How long did they take to arrive ?


The shipping is free on the products that say its free... this ebay seller also sells the same item at a lower price- with paid shipping. They total about the same.

New years ends tomorrow night for them, so they will be shipping out next week's start anyways.

took 2-3 weeks for me.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Cool - and I had enough sitting in PayPal to get curved tweezers, curved scissors and a little diffuser that looked cool. 

And because it's PayPal, it doesn't even feel like I've spent any money  Yep - I'm weird like that.


----------



## mkblitz (Oct 12, 2011)

self deception at it's best... love it!


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

ebay... I hate the thick ones, It really bothers me when I trim


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

mkblitz said:


> self deception at it's best... love it!


I won't even try to pretend it's anything else


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

what to you guys think of the marina multi tool? Anyone used it and like it?

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11147506


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Crap, unless you have a 200+ gallon tank.


----------

